# Podium X 40 vs Pro Comp Elite FX



## HoytSmoyt (May 16, 2013)

If one were given the option to shoot field with either a Hoyt podium X Elite 40 or a Hoyt Pro Comp Elite FX which one might you choose and why

Cheers


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

I have a PXE 37 and a PCE FX.

For me the PXE holds on target better than any Spiral cam bow I've owned.
Starting with the Contender series.

The FX is for sale. :wink:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I'd be all over the FX but then again I have a 26" draw! The Podium X 40 and the FX are two REALLY different bows.


----------



## gofast (Apr 15, 2011)

pxe 37 or pcefx


----------



## muleez2 (Nov 24, 2013)

Do u still have the fx for sale ? Thanks


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

muleez2 said:


> Do u still have the fx for sale ? Thanks


Sold


----------

